# Hiro's new collar from Ella's lead!



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hiro's new collar finally came in a couple days ago. I love it! 
















Anybody else a Walking Dead or zombie fan?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oooo that is cool. Love it looks great on him. I haven't bought a collar from them yet they are on my list though I always see nice stuff from them


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

He is actually a SHE. Hahha. She does look pretty masculine, though. 
They're collars are kinda expensive, but since they're custom and whatnot I think it's totally worth it!
Also, angelbaby, your bullies are adorable! I just can't get over how cute they are! XD


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO you know what I ALWAYS get it wrong I call he`s she`s and she`s he`s all the time lol. go figure I was wrong again. I should read more careful lol, but I will prob make the mistake again LMAO. She is a really good looking girl though  And thanks for the compliment on my crew


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol. It's alright, my FAMILY still calls her a 'him' sometimes. And I've had her since December.. Thank you! I'd have to say she does look pretty good for a pound puppy! 
And you're welcome!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

That's awesome!!!!!! LOVE walking dead!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Not a Walking Dead fan as I feel zombies have been beaten to a pulp LOL. Many would say the same about my Vampire obsession so I understand. Love the collar though and the lady wearing it!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I too am not a big zombie fan. But I must agree with u, she looks wonderful for a pound pup


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the show because I think it's a good show, not just because it's about zombies. I actually like pretty much any horror show/movie. Especially the cheesy ones. XD I like vampires too, but not 'twilight' vampires. Lol. I read the books and they weren't terrible, but the movies (that I've seen at least) were TERRIBLE. I like underworld though. And book wise I liked Dracula. I also love vampire hunter d and vampire knight. Pretty much like anything horror related (as I said earlier). I just loved this collar so much! Hahha.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I love her new collar, she looks great with it on.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> I like the show because I think it's a good show, not just because it's about zombies. I actually like pretty much any horror show/movie. Especially the cheesy ones. XD I like vampires too, but not 'twilight' vampires. Lol. I read the books and they weren't terrible, but the movies (that I've seen at least) were TERRIBLE. I like underworld though. And book wise I liked Dracula. I also love vampire hunter d and vampire knight. Pretty much like anything horror related (as I said earlier). I just loved this collar so much! Hahha.


Ok now I have to let out my guilty pleasure. Lol. I read all the twilight books hella quick, they were addicting, however I agree the movies suck. Except of course the wolves, those are some bad a$$ werewolves if I do say so myself


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Same here Odin. All the books were great New Moon movie sucked but, the others werent that bad I expect the movies to way down play to the book though thats just how it always is. same with harry Potter Goblet of Fire was soooo good as a Book but, the movie was not pleasing. The last few movies from that I wasn't very pleased with they started out good. True Blood fan though now thats what I call vamps and wolves lmao.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I did like how the werewolves looked more like wolves in the twilight movies. Instead of just looking like people in makeup/costumes. Lol. I still thought the acting was pretty terrible on most parts, though. Book wise I think that New Moon was my least favorite. It wasn't bad though. They were very easy reads and admittedly addictive. lol. 

Rednose and Ecko, thank you guys!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Mmmm supernatural stuff in this thread. I love  
Great collar! Ella's Lead is on my list of places to buy ridiculously expensive (for me) collars for my pack from come tax season


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> I did like how the werewolves looked more like wolves in the twilight movies. Instead of just looking like people in makeup/costumes. Lol. I still thought the acting was pretty terrible on most parts, though. Book wise I think that New Moon was my least favorite. It wasn't bad though. They were very easy reads and admittedly addictive. lol.
> 
> Rednose and Ecko, thank you guys!


i agree. terrible acting and i woulda picked a different Bella personally. i want an adult version not a 13 year old girls version....


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i agree. terrible acting and i woulda picked a different Bella personally. i want an adult version not a 13 year old girls version....


amen to that wasn't happy with who they cast as Bella either she has no real facial expression.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I really don't see why anyone casts Kristen Stewart EVER really. Lol. 
I guess that could just be me though. XD


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice collar and beautiful dog! I'm definitely a sucker for a nice collar, lol. My girl has 3 custom leather collars already...I really gotta slow down!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> I really don't see why anyone casts Kristen Stewart EVER really. Lol.
> I guess that could just be me though. XD


Although, I did watch breaking dawn part 1 the other night and she does play a convincing skelital person... yuk!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Although, I did watch breaking dawn part 1 the other night and she does play a convincing skelital person... yuk!


LMFAO I have that setting on my computer desk un opened i need to watch it again before November LOL.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MSK said:


> LMFAO I have that setting on my computer desk un opened i need to watch it again before November LOL.


I watched it by myself as my BF wouldn't sit there and suffer. Its all good he wouldn't understand anything anyways. But my fav scene is when Jacob challenges Sam for in wolf form for alpha 

To OP we can take our twilight talk somewhere else if need be....


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

NYBlueNose said:


> Nice collar and beautiful dog! I'm definitely a sucker for a nice collar, lol. My girl has 3 custom leather collars already...I really gotta slow down!


I only have one so far, but can't wait to get more!

Lol and Odin, it doesn't matter to me. If you guys wanna talk about twilight, go for it.


----------

